# 4x4 vans, anybody into them?



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

I really want one. In highschool I drove my parents E350 with a 460 in it. That van was awesome but easy got stuck in snow or the slightest bit of mud. If I wasn't a broke college student, Iwould build this.
http://www.thundersgarage.com/gallerys/L_4xvg5_2d.jpg

just a few questions. have any of you driven one? how do they handle? would solid axle swapping one be too difficult? 

another link cause its so rad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KDESXFH6Ic


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

I used to own a 4x4 Astro Van and loved that thing. I could shove anything in it, it plowed through really really deep snow, and it looked like a mans van and not some econoboxsoccervan. 

I actually have 2" lift shackles for an astro if anyone is interested! 


nothing crazy like that ******* van lol but something like these...

Love these things!!


----------



## NismoB3 (May 27, 2004)

I am somewhat seriously looking into something like this. We could tow our boat (similar to one in pic)we love camping, and I could take it up snowboarding. Dont want a full blown RV since that would only get driven on camping trips, figured I could drive this occasionally even when not camping.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Lol IMO these are the way to go if you want a wheeling Van.

























I dig the older stuff.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Having done an 300 6 motor swap on an early 80s E van, I would be wary of the work space in the engine bay with the add 4x4 gear up front.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

Quigley 4x4 conversions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77SeSYUUbRc

/thread


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

A guy on Dieselstop has an awesome E350 that's now on 44s. I can't find the picture of it but here's one of it on 38s.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

quazar311 said:


> A guy on Dieselstop has an awesome E350 that's now on 44s. I can't find the picture of it but here's one of it on 38s.


Ok that is damn cool.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Having done an 300 6 motor swap on an early 80s E van, I would be wary of the work space in the engine bay with the add 4x4 gear up front.


X2. Wrenching on vans FTL.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't have much experience, but I think Ford E Series vans are awesome. Powerstroke, 4x4, manual trans, would be a hell of a daily driver. :grinsanta:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## TwilightDawn (Jul 6, 2010)

*Conversion Van 4X4*

I want to build my own conversion van basically for the fun of it. I read an article that a guy had to buy a 4X4 conversion kit as they don't come custom...is this a fact? I don't plan on taking on the baja but it would peace of mind to have it.


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

I knew a guy back in the late '90's that built one. He bought a brand-new E150 and tore it apart with less than 10 miles on it. I don't have any pics but I was around for most of the build. It wasn't really that difficult. The underpinnings are all F-150, 250, 350, etc...so most of the parts will swap over from one to the other. This guy found a straight axle out of a 4x4 Ford F150 and mated it to the transmission and transfer case out of the same truck. It was a lot of work, but not a lot of fab involved from what I remember. I'm sure you could go crazy like you could with anything, but it didn't take a ton of out of the box thinking to make a reliable 4x4 E150. 

Those Astro vans actually look pretty cool but they are the most uncomfortable thing in the world to drive. It could be just because I'm tall but you sit kind of goofy and I could never get comfortable. We used to use one as a delivery vehicle for the parts store that I worked at in High school.


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

quazar311 said:


> A guy on Dieselstop has an awesome E350 that's now on 44s. I can't find the picture of it but here's one of it on 38s.


 there is a e-350 buggy in Florida.... 
thing sounds so mean running through the pit.. 
one of the few around here.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQxWZIS0IBc


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuze911 said:


>


----------



## Staloney23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fuze911 said:


> I used to own a 4x4 Astro Van and loved that thing. I could shove anything in it, it plowed through really really deep snow, and it car accessories looked like a mans van and not some econoboxsoccervan.
> 
> I actually have 2" lift shackles for an astro if anyone is interested!


Astro Vans are the S***!!!! My dad used to have one when I was growing up and we would take that thing on road trips everywhere!


----------

